# Document To GO s/s IPAD



## KeKerob (15 Janvier 2014)

Sous IPAD air, je veux ouvrir des pièces jointes (word, pdf, ppt) à partir de ma messagerie (SFR prtail) - après avoir installé DOCUMENT To GO.
Et le fichier ne s'ouvre pas ???
Sous DOCUMENT To GO, mon Ipad n'est pas ajouté - je ne pense que cela soit nécessaire car je n'accède à d'autres PC...
Et de toute façon, l'option 'Ajout ordinateur" n'est pas dispo.
Qu'est que je n'ai pas fait ???
Merci.


----------

